# Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480



## lordberti (5. April 2010)

*Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Legitreviews bekam von Nvidia ein neues Bios für die Geforce GTX 480.
So hat das neue Bios die Version *70.00.18.00.01* die alte 70.00.10.00.01.

Bei der neuen Bios Version wurden kleinere fehler behoben, so auch ein Hitze fehler wenn 2 Monitore angeschlossen sind.

Ausserdem Informiert Nvidia das die neue GPU-Z Version Fehlerhaft sei. Die 0.4.0. Version von GPU-Z liest Falsche Daten aus und kann auf einigen Boards Abstürtze verursachen, man hofft auf ein Update was die Fehler behebt.

GeForce GTX 480 Gets a BIOS Update and Cooks an Egg - Trying To Solve The Temp Issues - Legit Reviews


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Wie seriös ist denn eine Seite, die gleich unter der Meldung ein Ei grillt?


----------



## timee95 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Das hat PCGH doch auch schon gemacht
Aber warum gibts das Update jetzt schon wo doch offiziel noch garnichts verkauft wurde??
mfg


----------



## Eiche (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



timee95 schrieb:


> Aber warum gibts das Update jetzt schon wo doch offiziel noch garnichts verkauft wurde??
> mfg


first day patch  ftw! Nv


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



timee95 schrieb:


> Das hat PCGH doch auch schon gemacht


 
Tja, das spricht ja dann für sich.


----------



## Eiche (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



timee95 schrieb:


> Das hat PCGH doch auch schon gemacht





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, das spricht ja dann für sich.


aber dabei war es passiv kühler das hier ist eine "aktiv" gekühlte karte


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Deshalb kaufe ich keine Hardware mehr beim Release, denn dann sind da unter Umständen noch kleine Fehler drin, auch wenn ein BIOS-Flash kein Problem darstellen dürfte. Allerdings muss NVFlash erstmal kompatibel gemacht werden zu den neuen Karten, oder?


----------



## Sash (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

jo hier und da wird noch was gefixt, um an ende ist sie doch nicht so ein hitzkopf..


----------



## Sash (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

übertreib mal nicht, aber 10°C macht schon einiges aus, dazu ein anderer lüfter..


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

finde ich unrealistisch... Der Chip is doch eher nach leistung geprügelt worden, ohne iwelche register zu ziehen... Wenn sie per BIOS fix die Leistungsaufnahme senken, dann wirds auch garantiert mit der Performance verbunden sein... zumindest bei diesem Chip.


----------



## Dolomedes (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Was Ihr alles zuwissen glaubt, erstaunlich.
Interessante news , bin mal gespannt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Kuck echt das die Spannung im 2D geht kraum runter denke das man da ordenlich eine sparren kann.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 - Die Rückkehr des Königs? - Spannungen und Taktraten (Seite 10) - Tests bei HardTecs4U



> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480  	GPU  	50 / 100 MHz  	1,004 Volt  	700 / 1401 MHz  	1,011 Volt


----------



## axel25 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

@Derber-Shi:
Es reicht auch schon, dass man im Labor festgestellt hat, dass soviel Spannung nicht nötig ist man dadurch Strom sparen kann! Würdest du öfters mal die PCGH-Artikel (Online+Print) lesen, müsstest du nicht so eine Pauschal-Aussage treffen. Du hast genau das gemacht, was du im selben Beitrag bei anderen bemängelt hast!

E:^^Mist, das wollte ich sagen.


----------



## poiu (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

hmm das heißt doch im Endeffekt, das alle GTX4x0 die auf dem MArkt kommen erstmal  geflickt werden müssen, scheint dann wieder in Richtung Bananen Hardware zu gehen!


----------



## Riplex (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Das neue Bios wird auf allen Karten drauf sein die auf dem Retail Markt landen. Schon schlimm wenn man in den Englisch Stunden damals geschwänzt hat, gell ? 

Zitat:

Yesterday, we updated the video card BIOS of our NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480  reference graphics card to what we were told is the version that will be  used on the GeForce GTX 480 graphics cards when they come out in just a  couple weeks.

Und das Ei wurde nicht gekocht, sondern man hat es nur versucht. 

Zitat:

After nearly 45 minutes of running benchmarks and playing some games the  egg white was turning white, *but it was no where near cooked*.


----------



## poiu (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

OK mein Fehler hab denn Link gar nicht gelesen (bin etwas durcheinander heute), aber man kann das auch netter sagen

das Video mit dem EI hab ich schon gesehen und die Temps bei offenem Gehäuse sind schon Oo. aber Furmark wäre besser gewesen zum braten^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



poiu schrieb:


> OK mein Fehler hab denn Link gar nicht gelesen (bin etwas durcheinander heute), aber man kann das auch netter sagen
> 
> das Video mit dem EI hab ich schon gesehen und die Temps bei offenem Gehäuse sind schon Oo. aber Furmark wäre besser gewesen zum braten^^



Mach dazu noch mal MIS Afterburner an V etwas höher und du hast einen neuen george foreman grill


----------



## Hugo78 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Mit Furmark + Afterburnermanipulation, kann man aus jeder aktuellen Karte einen Grill basteln.

@Topic
Ich finds zwar doof das NV ihren Verkaufsstart, immer weiter nach hintern korrigieren muss, doch auf der anderen Seite, haben sie wenigsten so viel Eier in der Hose, dass sie ihren Kunden bekannte Bugs nicht unterjubeln.

Das Geschrei wäre weitaus größer, wenn einem Monat nach Verkaufsstart, bekannt würde, NV hätte vom Bios-Bug beim Mutimonitorbetrieb gewust, aber nichts unternommen.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Was treibt bzw. sagt Bucklew eigentlich zu den neuen Nvidia Karten?


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Was treibt bzw. sagt Bucklew eigentlich zu den neuen Nvidia Karten?



Hab ich mich auch schon zig mal gefragt - leider wird sich der hier nicht mehr blicken lassen können.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Wer ist eigentlich immer dieser "Bucklew" ?


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich immer dieser "Bucklew" ?


Bucklew _war_ der ultimative Verteidiger der Nvidia Karten. Er könnte auch die Fermis gut reden. Ob er mittlerweile noch unter uns weilt, weiß wohl niemand. Ich weiß nicht mal wieso er gesperrt wurde aber offtopic...


----------



## Namaker (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Ob er mittlerweile noch unter uns weilt, weiß wohl niemand.


Ab und zu kommt er mal wieder mit einem neuen Account vorbei und schreibt dann innerhalb eines Tages ca. 20 Posts, bis er wieder gebannt wird.
Aber eins muss man ihm lassen: Argumente und Informationen hatte er. (Kein Scherz!)

@Topic: Die sollen also alle vor dem Launch noch einmal geflasht werden? Jede einzelne der >30000 Karten? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, vorallem nicht die, die schon an die Händler geliefert wurden...


----------



## LOGIC (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Toll...ich will nicht so eine abbekommen und muß dann erst einmal die Karte Flashen !


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

So was sollten die sofort in die Karte einbinden und nicht per Bios Update. Aber zumindest machen die etwas, gegen Fehler finde ich schon mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Killerluki (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

YES, dann geht die Bios kein Problem für Nvidea!


----------



## Ruebezahl12 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

*Das geile ist:

*Früher wurde hier zensiert/gelöscht und man hat wenigstens ne Nachricht bekommen. Mitterweile nicht mal mehr das.

Die Begründungen wären wohl auch zu lächerlich geworden, bei immer nichtigeren Anlässen des Nichtgefallens und damit der Löschung/Zensur.

Es zeigt aber, dass es hier keine Diskussionsbasis gibt - es nicht geben darf. Zensur ist druch nichts gerechtfertigt und darf nie tollerliert werden! Sonst wird es wie hier und es geht immer weiter... bis auch noch die kleinste Bemerkung still und heimlich weggelöscht wird, die irgendjemand irgendwo ungenehm erscheint.

Sprachblüten wie Satire, Ironie oder auch Zynimus sind bis dahin auch längst gestorben, vielmehr bewusst abgetötet... alles wurde zum mainstreamkonformen verkaufsfördernden Einheitsbrei was stehen bleiben darf.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Was denn für eine Scheißzensur? Könntest du verdammt noch mal etwas konkreter werden? Nur weil du dich vorhin blamiert hast, muss das nicht heißen, dass du jetzt von inexistenten Sachen daherreden musst.


----------



## Ruebezahl12 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was denn für eine Scheißzensur? Könntest du verdammt noch mal etwas konkreter werden? Nur weil du dich vorhin blamiert hast, muss das nicht heißen, dass du jetzt von inexistenten Sachen daherreden musst.



Oh! Ich habe gefragt was denn eigentlich jetzt noch für Nivea spricht?*

Ich habe mich gefragt, was Nivea eigentlich noch alles tun muss, bevor sich die Kunden verkohlt vorkommen? Quasi defekte Produkte ausliefern, bei denen man das Bios flashen muss (bei einer Grafikkarte!!!...als nächstes kommt wohl Biosflash fürs Auto, Kühlschrank oder Bildschirm?!) ist jetzt ja nur das Sahnehäupchen.

Dann hab ich noch ironisch bemerkt, das Nivea villeicht doch lieber Creme verkaufen sollen, einfach weil sie das offensichtlich wohl besser können, als Grafikkarten.

*Na? Was jetzt? Beitrag mit Stopschild versehen oder gleich löschen? * ...aber hauptsache Piraten wählen...tzzz



______________________________________________
* Hitzeprobleme, Stromverbrauch, Unübertakbarkeit@StockLukü, Teuer, heute schon nicht mehr zeiggemäße 1,5 GB Vram, Redaktionen haben Tesla Karten zum testen bekommen - ausgeliefert werden aber in 2D langsame Consumer Karten, Firmwarebugs, Speichermanagement, Speicheroverhead druch ECC, DX11 Performance, kein vollwertiges state of the art SSAA, seit Jahren immer noch winkelabhäniges AF...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



Ruebezahl12 schrieb:


> Oh! Ich habe gefragt was denn eigentlich jetzt noch für Nivea spricht?
> 
> Ich habe mich gefragt, was Nivea eigentlich noch alles tun muss, bevor sich die Kunden verkohlt vorkommen? Quasi defekte Produkte ausliefern, bei denen man das Bios flashen muss (bei einer Grafikkarte!!!...als nächstes kommt wohl Biosflash fürs Auto, Kühlschrank oder Bildschirm?!) ist jetzt ja nur das Sahnehäupchen.
> 
> ...



Die Ausdrucksweise deiner Postings ist einfach unter aller Kanone und sowas wird hier halt gelöscht. 
Du tust nichts außer flamen...


----------



## Ruebezahl12 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



Ruebezahl12 schrieb:


> Oh! Ich habe gefragt was denn eigentlich  jetzt noch für Nivea spricht?*
> 
> Ich habe mich gefragt, was Nivea eigentlich noch alles tun muss, bevor  sich die Kunden verkohlt vorkommen? Quasi defekte Produkte ausliefern,  bei denen man das Bios flashen muss (bei einer Grafikkarte!!!...als  nächstes kommt wohl Biosflash fürs Auto, Kühlschrank oder Bildschirm?!)  ist jetzt ja nur das Sahnehäupchen.
> 
> ...







GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Die Ausdrucksweise deiner Postings ist einfach unter aller Kanone und sowas wird hier halt gelöscht.
> Du tust nichts außer flamen...




Das eigene Denken kann ich leider keinem ersparen. Tut mir leid!  


EDIT: Ich habe meinen Beitrag aber - Dir zuliebe - noch erleuternd erweitert.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



Ruebezahl12 schrieb:


> * Hitzeprobleme, Stromverbrauch, Unübertakbarkeit@StockLukü, Teuer, heute schon nicht mehr zeiggemäße 1,5 GB Vram, Redaktionen haben Tesla Karten zum testen bekommen - ausgeliefert werden aber in 2D langsame Consumer Karten, Firmwarebugs, Speichermanagement, Speicheroverhead druch ECC, DX11 Performance, kein vollwertiges state of the art SSAA, seit Jahren immer noch winkelabhäniges AF...



- Hitzeprobleme? Mal schauen, was die Boardpartner mit anderen Kühlern erreichen. Mich als WaKü-User stören die Temps weniger..
- Teuer? Lass die Karte erstmal auf den Markt kommen.
- "nur" 1.5GiB VRAM? Die 5870 / 5970 sind von AMD afaik für 1GiB VRAM pro GPU vorgesehen. Wie immer sind es die Boardpartner, die dann Eigenkreationen entwickeln. Deshalb gibt es auch nur 4 Modelle mit 2GiB VRAM. Lass die GTX 480 also erstmal auf den Markt kommen.
- langsam in 2D? Es wurde lediglich die DP beschnitten. Ansonsten würden Profianwender einfach zu den Desktopkarten greifen anstatt zu den über 2000€ teuren Teslas.
- Firmwarebugs? Das haben viele Karten, sei froh, dass es gefixt wurde.
- DX11 Performance? Afaik liegt sie über der der 5870. 
- AA/AF? Das ist ziemlich subjektiv. Bei CB kannst du Tests dazu ansehen. Die 5870 hat zwar das bessere AF, aber der Unterschied ist dermaßen gering, dass dies kaum auffallen dürfte.


----------



## Hugo78 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

@*Ruebezahl12*
Wo steht denn das die Kunden ihre Karten selber flashen müssen?
Eher werden die jetzt noch "schnell" geflashed, ehe sie dann ausgeliefert werden.
Wo steht das NV Teslakarten, mit vollem GPGPU und aktivem ECC, zum testen verschickt hätte?
Marc hat gestern erst noch bemerkt das ihre getestet 470 von MSI, eine Retail war.
Und die 480 verhällt sich ja nun auch nicht anders.

SSAA hab ich dir schonmal erklärt.


Hugo78 schrieb:


> SSAA konnten NV Karten schon immer, ist ja auch die Urform des AA ansich, kann man auch in jedem Spiel aktivieren,
> man braucht dafür nur das Tool nhancer da NV diese Option nicht (mehr) im Treibermenü bereitstellt.
> 
> Hintergrund ist schlicht, das SSAA übelst Leistung zieht.
> ...


----------



## tm0975 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



timee95 schrieb:


> Das hat PCGH doch auch schon gemacht
> Aber warum gibts das Update jetzt schon wo doch offiziel noch garnichts verkauft wurde??
> mfg



 berechtigtes argument und zeigt wohl eher, wie unausgegoren das ganze noch ist, sprich mich "heißer" nadel gestrickt...


----------



## Riplex (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Toll...ich will nicht so eine abbekommen und muß dann erst einmal die Karte Flashen !





			
				Riplex schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Bios wird auf allen Karten drauf sein die auf dem Retail Markt  landen. Schon schlimm wenn man in den Englisch Stunden damals geschwänzt  hat, gell ?
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> Yesterday, we updated the video card BIOS of our NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480   reference graphics card to what we were told is the version that will  be  used on the GeForce GTX 480 graphics cards when they come out in  just a  couple weeks.





poiu schrieb:


> OK mein Fehler hab denn Link gar nicht gelesen (bin  etwas durcheinander heute), aber man kann das auch netter sagen



Und da soll man noch freundlich bleiben ?


----------



## Genghis99 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Vielleicht hat es einen Grund : In Ermangelung von lieferbaren Karten können Tool Programmierer bereits mit Anpassungen an ihren Programmen beginnen. NBitor z.B. : Kann man ohne ein BIOS bestimmt nicht auf die neuen Karten anpassen. Oder Rivatuner oder etc.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*



Ruebezahl12 schrieb:


> Oh! Ich habe gefragt was denn eigentlich jetzt noch für Nivea spricht?*
> 
> Ich habe mich gefragt, was Nivea eigentlich noch alles tun muss, bevor sich die Kunden verkohlt vorkommen? [...] als nächstes kommt wohl Biosflash fürs Auto, Kühlschrank oder Bildschirm?!) ist jetzt ja nur das Sahnehäupchen.
> 
> ...



Nivea hat noch nie Grafikkarten verkauft und du kannst lange warten, bis man bei ner Crème ein Bios-Update machen muss.

Wenn du mal was konstruktives schreiben willst, dann fang an, den IHV richtig zu schreiben, sinnlose Übertreibungen zu unterlassen und wart doch einfach mal ab, welche Bios-Version in den Handel kommt.

@ Hugo78

wegen SSAA hat Marc in nem anderen Thread geschrieben:



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Richtig. SSAA ist der Oberbegriff, OG und SG  sind Muster. Das LOD-Bias ist davon an sich unabhängig, allerdings ist  es sinnig, es ins Negative zu verschieben, wenn SSAA aktiv ist. AMD und  NV nutzen ein unterschiedlich stark negatives LOD, allerdings nicht  SSAA-bedingt, sondern weil der IHV dies so möchte. SSAA geht nicht  zwingend mit einer LOD-Verschiebung einher.


----------



## Hugo78 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Ich seh es grad.
Dann hat man halt unterschiedliche Abtastmuster, und mag sein das SGSSAA weniger Ressourcen braucht, als das OGSSAA der Geforces, 
doch ändert es ja nichts daran, das die Geforces die selbe Quali darstellen können und es auch schon immer geboten haben.
Nicht erst seit 6 Monaten.

Und es ändert auch nichts daran, das man bei Spielen a la Crysis, eigentlich schon glücklich sein kann, überhaupt mit 4xMSAA spielen zukönnen, 
ab Full HD und höher, denn für mehr reicht einfach die Leistung nicht aus .
Ausser man hat ein CFX aus 2*HD5970 "Done right" mit je 4GB VRam. 
Von 3 GB Versionen der 480 (im SLI) ganz zuschweigen.


----------



## FloW^^ (7. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

ich finde die stichworte zu dem threat hier geil... Vor allem das letzte :-p


----------



## NCphalon (7. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Das bild mit dem foreman grill is geil^^ Die können ja ma George Foreman fragen, ob er Werbepartner für das Ding wird^^ (Fettarme Frames mit der George Foreman GTX480 (TM))


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Ein Test mit modifizirtem Bios wäre interessant sofern es überhaupt eines gibt...

Wenn die die Spannung um 0,05 Volt senken konnten macht das schon was aus. Vor allem beim 2 Schirm Betrieb und 2D scheint ja gewaltiger Nachholbedarf.

Was man denn nicht alles Off-Topic posten kann.
Ich schreibe ja auch nicht rein wie oft ich im Stieghaus täglich auf und ab gehe.


----------



## NCphalon (7. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Das bezog sich auf das Bild mit dem Grill und Huang auf der verlinkten Website...


----------



## Rotax (7. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Haha, gleiche Idee wie ich:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-ssobxe-asus-fermi-komplett-pc-gesichtet.html


Hat leider nur so ein Held von Mod gemeint irgendwo hin verschieben zu müssen, wo es keiner mehr findet.


----------



## devon (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

Meine GTX 480 hat nochmal ein anderes Bios:

70.00.1A.00.02


----------



## tn2000 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Neues BIOS für Geforce GTX 480*

meine auch


----------

